#  > General Zone >  > Foreign Languages >  >  >  Toefel and English level test

## aliali

Here is Cambridge university site which offer a free English tests for determination of your level and special exam for each level:


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


And here is the Cambridge university program for Toefel preparation




Download:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Password:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Also here is a small program for toefel but in Grammar questions with 3000 questions :



Download:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Toefel and English level test

----------


## Mohamed

*                               Thanks and  go on*

----------


## aliali

No problem  :Big Grin:

----------


## reda2020

thanx

----------


## sudhakar14596@yahoo.com

Thank You

----------


## sattarshnait

Thank you

----------


## Hec

Could you up load again the Cambridge university program for Toefel preparation, the CD has been delete, thank you

----------


## ritesh

Thnks frnds

----------


## settimana

Could you please upload the programme again, the link is dead
Thank you

----------

